
MIT researchers built an AI that predicts what the world sounds like - edward
http://qz.com/712044/mit-researchers-built-an-ai-that-predicts-what-the-world-sounds-like/
======
pizza
[https://projects.csail.mit.edu/soundnet/](https://projects.csail.mit.edu/soundnet/)

